# G-priv Battery door issue



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

So today i charged by bats externally as per usual left the batter door off the mod wiped it clean(any juice spill mayb lol) then when my bats were done the bottom half of the door does not wana make contact with the magnets.I have not changed any thing but it seems the polarity of the magnet changed some how,is there any way to change it back, i do not wana take out the magnets to swop it around.Please advise if there is a fix #reallysadvaperrightnow


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

A permanent magnet can be reversed by putting it in a magnetic field of the opposite polarity that’s higher than its coercivity, plus a bit extra to neutralize the field it already has. How much higher depends on the strength and coercivity of the magnet.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> A permanent magnet can be reversed by putting it in a magnetic field of the opposite polarity that’s higher than its coercivity, plus a bit extra to neutralize the field it already has. How much higher depends on the strength and coercivity of the magnet.


you think i can use a sub woofer magnet to reverse it ?


----------



## Alex (29/8/17)

Speedy_11 said:


> you think i can use a sub woofer magnet to reverse it ?



can you post a picture or two so I can check it out, and are you sure you don't have the door upside down perhaps? I can't imagine the magnet would suddenly change polarity.


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

The force will be greater thus yes; but it must create a field. Not direct contact.


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

I agree with @Alex but after all its technology weird things are possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

here you go @Alex ,it strange not sure wtf happend,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

by the way my battery door does the same this on another gpriv and that door fix correct,just something went wrong with the magnet at the bottom end of my battery door


----------



## SAVaper (29/8/17)

How weird is that....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

@SAVaper im loosing my mind ,would it be dangerous to vape it half open for now with the cover on lol


----------



## Quakes (29/8/17)

Maybe wipe the door clean again, but in the other direction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Quakes (29/8/17)

Speedy_11 said:


> @SAVaper im looking my mind ,would it be dangerous to vape it half open for now with the cove on lol


You can vape it with the door off, not going to make a difference.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

Quakes said:


> You can vape it with the door off, not going to make a difference.


im been vaping for the last two hours just so i just wanted to confirm lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

Do you have any magnets laying around? Lets troubleshoot. Its a weird issue; so finding root cause will be the best approach, what when where? What did you do different?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

i done nothing different,took the batteries out ,left the door open charged the batteries and the door was next to the mod on my desk ,that is why im confused ,im trying to find out what causes magnets to change polarity but cant find a vape answer online (google) thought mayb someone else ran into the same issue?


----------



## SAVaper (29/8/17)

Speedy_11 said:


> @SAVaper im loosing my mind ,would it be dangerous to vape it half open for now with the cover on lol



I agree. Use without the door for now.

If the magnet fell out and got replaced back-to-front, I would expect something like this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

SAVaper said:


> I agree. Use without the door for now.
> 
> If the magnet fell out and got replaced back-to-front, I would expect something like this.


indeed sir where can i get a battery door lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

@Speedy_11 you cant give up that easily. The mag on the door do they attract or repel on a piece of steel? Do this on both sides. Advise what is your findings?


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> @Speedy_11 you cant give up that easily. The mag on the door do they attract or repel on a piece of steel? Do this on both sides. Advise what is your findings?


 @Vape Hacker 808 I did not give up ,on a normal piece of metal it attracts as per normal on both sides and that's the even more of a mind boggle coz it only repels with my battery door r on two griv devices


----------



## Raindance (29/8/17)

Good solid engineering advice: Duct tape! 

On a serious note, this is freaky! You probably checked but are one of the bats not bloated\swolen or something? Maybe not seated properly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

Even with the batteries out; same outcome?


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

@Vape Hacker 808 indeed even without the bateries


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/17)

Even more weirder. As you mentioned another G-Priv door works fine?


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Good solid engineering advice: Duct tape!
> 
> On a serious note, this is freaky! You probably checked but are one of the bats not bloated\swolen or something? Maybe not seated properly?


indeed i have checked ...im totally lost at this stage happens with or without bats on two devices ,i wont use duck tape  i currently have better battery venting lol


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> Even more weirder. As you mentioned another G-Priv door works fine?


yes indeed thats why it must be the polarity on my current battery door but i do not want to remove the mags


----------



## Alex (29/8/17)

The best option left is probably to pop out the door magnets and epoxy or superglue them back in again, I haven't seen a G-priv door myself, but I'm certain it can't be that hard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (29/8/17)

Just been searching the web for related issue.

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/smok-g-priv-220w-help.330154/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/door-magnet-the-wrong-way.314464/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (30/8/17)

Alex said:


> Just been searching the web for related issue.
> 
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/smok-g-priv-220w-help.330154/
> 
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/door-magnet-the-wrong-way.314464/


@Alex will give it a try,thanks guys will let you know what my fix is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/17)

@Speedy_11 Do not use super glue it will east the plastic. There are other glues that are less harsh.


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (30/8/17)

I have a G-priv as well, but my magnets did fall out and when inserted the wrong way round that happened. Is it at all possible that someone else in the house might have changed them around just to mess with you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (30/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> @Speedy_11 Do not use super glue it will east the plastic. There are other glues that are less harsh.



As for using super glue, if you use just a drop inside the magnet hole, which is metal underneath, it works 100%. That's how I ended up fixing mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------

